# Gun Holsters



## Crickett (Jul 20, 2014)

My hubby surprised me today with a set of Cowgirl Holsters. These will be used for cowboy action shooting. He's been teaching me to shoot & I was using his holsters. He decided I needed a set of my own. 


Pic was taken with an iPhone 4S. No flash just the ceiling fan light for lighting.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

Still a great pic but put the pistols in them


----------



## Crickett (Jul 20, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Still a great pic but put the pistols in them



Here ya go Mikey!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

OH YEA   I'm for sure SMOKEY will need a new keyboard after he sees this one  cause they'll be so  much DROOL in his old one 


Man for an Iphone that sure is a good shot.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

Wipe your chin Smokey  Them is some sort of purdy ain't they


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 20, 2014)

Awesome!  Can't wait to see a pic of you in full cowgirl regalia!


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 20, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## carver (Jul 21, 2014)

They look great Christy


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2014)

cool.....


----------



## Crickett (Jul 21, 2014)

wvdawg said:


> Awesome!  Can't wait to see a pic of you in full cowgirl regalia!



I still gotta get my outfit. I've got one picked out I just haven't ordered it yet. 



ronfritz said:


> Very nice!





carver said:


> They look great Christy





rydert said:


> cool.....



Thanks y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2014)

wvdawg said:


> Awesome!  Can't wait to see a pic of you in full cowgirl regalia!


 That's what I'm waiting on too........... them guns & holster is bigger'n her!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That's what I'm waiting on too........... them guns & holster is bigger'n her!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

That is a mighty nice setup! Love it!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That is a mighty nice setup! Love it!



Thanks Nic.  

For anybody that is interested in knowing...the guy that made these is R.C. Dew a.k.a Paiute(that's his SASS alias)


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 21, 2014)

Dang them is nice .


----------



## rip18 (Jul 21, 2014)

Congrats on the new gear!  And some great photos of it too!


----------



## quinn (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow crickett! looking good!


----------



## Smokey (Jul 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Wipe your chin Smokey  Them is some sort of purdy ain't they



Yep, them sure are slobber'n all over purdy alright!!
Who made those Crickett?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Nic.
> 
> For anybody that is interested in knowing...the guy that made these is R.C. Dew a.k.a Paiute(that's his SASS alias)





Smokey said:


> Yep, them sure are slobber'n all over purdy alright!!
> Who made those Crickett?



I think this is what ya want.


Now clean that keyboard


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Dang them is nice .





rip18 said:


> Congrats on the new gear!  And some great photos of it too!





quinn said:


> Wow crickett! looking good!



Thanks y'all! I can't wait to use them! 



Smokey said:


> Yep, them sure are slobber'n all over purdy alright!!
> Who made those Crickett?



Thanks Smokey! See post #14


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh & his name Paiute is pronounced Pie Yoot!


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 25, 2014)

I guess that makes you a pistol packing Mama


----------



## Crickett (Jul 25, 2014)

pdsniper said:


> I guess that makes you a pistol packing Mama



I've had that title for a while now. I carry a Glock 45 most of the time.


----------

